
Fastest way to find out if a file exists in S3 (with boto3) - peterbe
https://www.peterbe.com/plog/fastest-way-to-find-out-if-a-file-exists-in-s3
======
mdellavo
Caveat emptor - List does not have read-after-write consistency. See
[https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?messageID=687028#6...](https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?messageID=687028#687028)

I've seen this issue numerous times in production. I've been quietly waiting
for AWS to fix it :)

